# eastmoor secure unit adel leeds



## mr--rick (Jan 20, 2010)

hi everyone this is my first ever report, please dont judge me as most the pics was taken on my camera phone.

i have read through most of the explorers reports on eastmoor and altho it has been done ALOT i put a twist to mine, I went at 1AM the only post / report i seen done at night here !!!!

so here goes i wont put all the history as there is a post on eastmoor already on this site with the best history i seen thus far.






this is the church as you first go in this pic was taken on my cuz's camera which is a cannon and he let the natral light come in with a 15 sec exposure.





iceicles hanginf from the drain on the main building.






a typical doorway for a place like this






i found this interesting the shape that the fire damage formed ( a little like a victorian dressed woman )






a metal table with 2 vice type things attached.










the bar area upstairs.





i belive this to be the oxigen tank from the dentist room.





classic the image speaks for itself lol.





the eastmoor emblem.





the court yard where the boys would get there exercise and play.





this is the view from when i first got out of the building into the court yard.





spooky dark doorway.





this is the wall of the church lookin up to the roof.





i walked in this room to be supprised that it had a fire place carpet and was tidy !!










seems that they are doin road works in this hallway lol .










this is the ventalation for the old stove that should of been there, altho the pipes are still there.





this is the metal table with the vice like things but this was taken with flash.





rebbles




this seems to be a lonley ovan awwww .

i



on this one i was just walkin thru a doorway and noticed thios on the wall next to it ... strange thing .





again the bar aria.





some chav damage.

this was a very freaky place that kate at night!!!

well this is the end of my pics i hope for a first ever report its not such a bad one. im open to tips and also expecting to get ripped to bits so........ 

thanks for lookin


----------



## smileysal (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that wood panelled bar area, i haven't seen that before, or if I have, I've forgotten about it. 

Just thought I'd add this bit. your best bet is to go through all your pics whenever you've explored anywhere, then pic your best pics out of the lot, then post up the best ones.  And we make constructive criticism, we don't rip people to pieces on here.  None of us are perfect, and everyone has good days, bad days, good pics, bad pics. It's just a learning curve. 

Hope that helps a little?

 Sal


----------



## mr--rick (Jan 20, 2010)

smileysal said:


> I like that wood panelled bar area, i haven't seen that before, or if I have, I've forgotten about it.
> 
> Just thought I'd add this bit. your best bet is to go through all your pics whenever you've explored anywhere, then pic your best pics out of the lot, then post up the best ones.  And we make constructive criticism, we don't rip people to pieces on here.  None of us are perfect, and everyone has good days, bad days, good pics, bad pics. It's just a learning curve.
> 
> ...



yes sir it does thanks ! i have more [ics but they still on my fone.


----------



## krisan (Jan 20, 2010)

that's a great report with some very interesting pics. especially the one with orbs in it!! well done


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 20, 2010)

Its really sad seeing this place now, a year ago it was one of the best secured sites in Leeds with some really interesting bits and peices, unfortunately now the council have given up on it its a right state and not really worth the effort, did you see the pool?


----------



## sallybear (Jan 20, 2010)

Some good pics there, especially from a phone. Love that person with the dogs where was that??


----------



## mr--rick (Jan 20, 2010)

hey thats for the posativity, the person with the dogs was just at the side of a doorway it was very random indeed. i do have more pics to come but they are still on my phone.

and yes i got into the pool and the big heater lookin type thing too in the next room, i read somewhere that the heated pool was put in there in the year 1900.........awsome.


----------



## sallybear (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like you had a good time and thats what it's all about


----------



## lost (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the photos, they remind me of 4 or 5 years ago when most people who went exploring, including myself, couldn't use a camera. Not that I can now either.
Good work!


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 20, 2010)

lost said:


> I like the photos, they remind me of 4 or 5 years ago when most people who went exploring, including myself, couldn't use a camera.



you should see my early flashtastic efforts, how the hell I didn't alert every cop/security gaurd in the county I don't know,

An epic hole in the floor with some ghosts


----------



## coopsleeds (Jan 21, 2010)

well done on getting out mate ...some good pics there too


----------



## mr--rick (Jan 22, 2010)

here are the other few pics that was on my phone......





















the last one here is a room that looked like it was bein used as a bedroom


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 22, 2010)

That last room was the outdoor equipment store it used to be chock full of sleeping bags, walking boots and great jumpers from the eighties. There were also loads of camping stoves and cooking gear but they got nicked pretty quickly.


----------



## mr--rick (Jan 22, 2010)

we got into some of the opther houses too and one of them had a ATIC room which had a hatch in the wall so you could go thru and round teh wall, was quite interesting but my battery on my phone died and the rest of the pics have people on and i dont know the rules on putting pics of peoples faces up.


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 22, 2010)

Theres no rules against it, its up to you and the people in the pictures, if they're happy having their faces on here no one else cares


----------



## mr--rick (Jan 22, 2010)

ill ask cos some of them paranoid ! lol id like to go on a explore with some people on here of anyone would be interested !


----------

